# Batman Begins Batmobile??



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

is there going to be a scale plastic model available???


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Bandai is coming out with a 1/35 scale one. You could also pick up the toy and give it the once-over. That scales out around 1/24, I'd guess.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

The Bandai is 1/35 and you can get it here for about $32.00 American plus S&H. Ordered mine yesterday. They're already low on stock so if you want one go ahead and order.


http://www.hlj.com/product/BAN934048


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

no Monogram or AMT ??

thats odd aint it?
i mean there are all kinds of other toys and stuff!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Considering that AMT couldn't _give_ away the kits from the last couple of movies - probably not. Add to that the "un-sexiness" of this particular vehicle and we have to leave it to the Japanese I suppose.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

AMT did the Keaton Batmobile. Revell did the Forever & B&R Batmobiles, but like everything else, it's proportional to how well the film itself is received.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

It's weird not to see any Batman logo on a Batmobile isn't it! 

Steph


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

They don't call it the batmobile in the movie, but The Tumbler, or 'my car'. 

In The Dark Knight Returns, Batman says Robin named it the batmobile. I hated the look before, but it fits into the movie. I realized afterward it was filmed on Detroit streets, including Lower Wacker Drive, which is where the big chase from Blues Brothers filmed. The Bluesmobile could jump farther.


----------



## podmonger (Apr 30, 2005)

Chicago, not Detroit. 

Steve


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I changed it for national security reasons.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ziz said:


> AMT did the Keaton Batmobile. Revell did the Forever & B&R Batmobiles, but like everything else, it's proportional to how well the film itself is received.


Kinda makes you wonder why AMT re-released their Batman kits last year, doesn't it? Two months after the re-releases hit the shelves, I saw a vendor at a model railroad show selling all of 'em for $3 each.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

they rarely even film movies that are supposed to take place in detroit in detroit.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

razorwyre1 said:


> they rarely even film movies that are supposed to take place in detroit in detroit.


 
How Bout Robo-Cop? probly Filmed in Canada right? lol

There was an "X-Files" episode with Tony Shaloub (sp) that was SUPPOSED to take pleace in Richmond Va. (my hometown) BELIEVE ME it WAS NOT even done in the State of VIRGINIA!!! lol

At Least we can ALWAYS count on George Remero to keep his Zombies made Right Here in the Good Ol' US of A !!!! lol


JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have to get two so you can model the "camo" version as well.  rr


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Most of Robocop's cityscapes were of a city in Texas...don't remember which one.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I think Robocops city scapes were partially filmed in Dallas.
BTW, I had a friend in Japan pick me up a Tumbler, it was the last one on the shelf and the only one he saw after visiting several shops.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

The Mattel Tumbler looks to be about 1/24, and fairly accurate.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Look close if you buy the toy. They're apparently making them in black and dark metallic blue versions. Hard to see the difference unless you look at it just right.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

If you want to know about the reel one, here is an interesting article.

http://www.howstuffworks.com/batmobile.htm


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

terryr said:


> If you want to know about the reel one, here is an interesting article.
> 
> http://www.howstuffworks.com/batmobile.htm


That's an excellent article and an excellent web site. Here's another one, a bit old and don't know if it's all true about the military etc, but the web site also has a LOT of cool stuff. http://www.gizmag.com/go/3388/


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Interesting site yourself. Plenty of neat bike prototypes to choose from for the next Batman.

This Batmobile sure has a lot of technical info online. At least it functions. All the other movie-mobiles were just a chassis with a parade float on top.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Terry, I can guarantee you that the Keaton-mobile functions. One of the nation's best automotive body and resoration shops (they've done several cars for Jay Leno) is in the next town over, and my dad's mechanic rewired it for them, after they kinda set the wiring on fire. It's a HIGHLY modified Lincoln (Mark VIII, I think).


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Functions as a Batmobile or a motorized movie prop? I read back in 89 the BM was a handful and didn't turn at all.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

... and didn't appear to go more than about 45 mph. That one long shot of it speeding down a country road near Wayne Manor was a model shot I believe.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

It does drive and turn. I'm not sure if I'd want to drive it very fast, though.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I meant didn't turn as in, doesn't handle well.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Like I said, a parade float. They were props. They didn't do what it appeared they did. True, the tumbler had several versions to jump or race along or for close-ups, but they did it for real. The only model was during the rooftop drive (which was goofy). It is refreshing after so many CGI cars in movies doing anything the director thinks of, and looking fake doing it.


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

LonFan


> At Least we can ALWAYS count on George Remero to keep his Zombies made Right Here in the Good Ol' US of A !!!! lol


Hey Lon -- I assume you're being sarcastic because George's new one, Land of the Dead, was filmed right here in Toronto . . . . even the Zombie's have come North!

C'mon -- don't you guys realize the U S of A is really CANADA!! You're all living in a movie!
:dude:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Zorro said:


> ... and didn't appear to go more than about 45 mph. That one long shot of it speeding down a country road near Wayne Manor was a model shot I believe.


No, it was one of the real cars, but they increased the speed of the film to make it appear as though it was moving faster than it actually was (one of the oldest film tricks in the book).


----------



## darkmatter (Jul 6, 2004)

The best Batmobile modelling reference on the net:

http://www.chickslovethecar.com/default.asp :thumbsup:


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

I know this is old news now, but this is the best movie I've seen in a long time. (just saw it). I could have kept watching it all day. I hope they make more, they certainly left it open to do so. To show my support, I will even buy an original DVD when it comes out. And considering where I live, that's saying something!


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

I think someone here had issue with the way in which Batman slid down into the "Tron" position. I think, It was reacting to his body movements as though in some sort of tactical mode. That's the impression I got any way.


----------

